

Ask HN: Why my post not getting up-votes? - Mehuleo

Why my post not getting up-votes, when similar post by someone else is making front page?
Does my initial karma matters?
======
lmm
If this post is anything to go by, then I suspect your poor English is making
more difference than your initial karma.

But yes, initial karma does matter; I've had articles on my own blog that
weren't upvoted when I posted them myself, but were then upvoted when a big-
name user posted them. It kind of sucks, but if there's nothing you can do to
change it then why worry about it? Karma is an indicator that you're doing
something good for the site, but the important thing is that good content gets
posted, not who gets the credit for it.

------
ferrari8608
Karma isn't a huge factor, at least this is what my own experience here has
led me to believe. My very first post here got over a hundred upvotes. Your
post was probably just overlooked. It happens.

------
sdoering
It is a question of time, luck and a lot of "Headline juice". The last one
means, how much does your headline invite other people seeing it to click. And
after that - how good does your content deliver on the headlines' promise.
Only after reading, I might upvote - if the content is worth it.

